# egg tumbler needed



## joe1 (Dec 9, 2007)

hi all im looking for a egg tumbler possibly 2 anyone know where i can buy them :thumb:


----------



## bitterman (Mar 27, 2006)

Why not use the stainless food stainer method like this:

http://ovas.ca/gallery/531_10_07_07_11_31_09.JPG

Cheap and easy, it works and you can get them today.

Bruce


----------



## joe1 (Dec 9, 2007)

joe1 said:


> hi all im looking for a egg tumbler possibly 2 anyone know where i can buy them :thumb:


 bump no one sell them then


----------



## bitterman (Mar 27, 2006)

If you want to purchase one:

http://www.jehmco.com/html/egg_tumbler.html


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

how do the eggs tumble in the strainer?
heres what i did,
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... highlight=
i have it going at the moment.i have used it for mbuna and peacock eggs so far with great success.


----------

